# Cavs @ Heat | Game #45 | Feb 1, 8PM



## Benedict_Boozer

_*Game 45*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(26-19) @* *Miami Heat** (20-25)*

_*Thursday, February 1st, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* TNT, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* American Airlines Arena, Miami, Florida

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have had enough trouble winning in Miami with LeBron James in the lineup. It's unlikely to be any easier if he's not available, even if the Heat are missing Shaquille O'Neal on Thursday as these teams meet for the first time this season.
> 
> James has never won in six trips to Miami despite averaging 28.3 points, and Cleveland (26-19) has lost seven in a row there since Dec. 21, 2001. The Cavaliers have a 5-23 all-time road record against the Heat (20-25).
> 
> A sprained toe could keep James sidelined for a second straight game and third time in four games, leaving fans without what should have been this season's first matchup of 2003 draft superstars James and Dwayne Wade. James averaged 41.0 points and Wade averaged 34.0 as the teams split four meetings last season.
> 
> "Cleveland is one of the better teams in the East. It's going to be a challenge," Wade said. "It's going to be one of those games you look forward to playing."
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Both the Cavaliers and Heat had lopsided wins on Tuesday despite each team missing a key player.
> 
> While O'Neal's absence clearly did not have a negative affect on Miami in a 110-80 win over Milwaukee, Cleveland beat Golden State 124-97 after the team's medical staff advised James to rest the toe.
> 
> James, who was held out of contact drills during Wednesday's practice and will be a game-time decision for this contest, said the injury could linger for the rest of the season.
> 
> "I hope not, but I think it will," James said. "It's like you jam your finger or you get a light ankle sprain, those are the things that don't really get back until after the season. It's a concern, but not a big concern as long as it keeps getting better and progressing every day."
> 
> Cleveland, though, is 8-2 without James in the lineup since he joined the team. The Cavs received an impressive effort Tuesday from James' replacement in the lineup, with Sasha Pavlovic making his third start of the season and scoring a career-high 24 points.
> 
> "This was a chance for some of us to make names for ourselves," said Donyell Marshall, who scored 15 points off the bench. "We all know what LeBron can do. With him out, we knew we all had to step up."
> 
> After opening January by winning its first five games, the Cavaliers dropped seven of 11. Following this contest, they will begin a five-game homestand - the team's longest of the season.
> 
> Brown knows his role players must increase their productivity if James isn't ready to play.
> 
> "He's our guy, so when he's out we have to cut harder, screen better and execute that much more," he said.
> 
> Miami, meanwhile, has gotten used to playing without O'Neal, who has missed most of the season while recovering from knee surgery. He was inactive for Saturday's 100-97 loss at Chicago to rest the knee before hurting his calf in practice on Monday, forcing him to sit out Tuesday's win.
> 
> O'Neal, considered day-to-day, hasn't played at home since Nov. 12.
> 
> Point guard Jason Williams also sat out Tuesday due to a foot injury - his status for this game is uncertain - but Wade stepped up to score 28 points before sitting out the fourth quarter.
> 
> "I came in tonight wanting to get my teammates involved in the game," said Wade, who was 12-of-17 from the field. "Sometimes when I do that, it sets me up, too. I was getting a lot of open looks."
> 
> Miami snapped a three-game losing streak and won for just the second time in seven games.


*OVERVIEW*

- Will we finally look decent on TNT? Last year I believe we were blown out @ Miami.

- Will Gibson perform in his 1st nationally televised start? Big test for him on the road.

- Can Lebron come back and keep up the ball movement we've seen with him out? Let's hope the team continues to push the tempo as well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Lebron definitely cleared to play:*

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/44508/20070201/lebron_will_play_thursday_against_miami/



> 1st February, 2007 - 2:33 pm
> Miami Herald -
> LeBron James will start in Thursday's game against Miami.
> 
> He worked out with his team at a shootaround and his sprained toe is feeling better.
> 
> James has missed two of the Cavaliers' past three games, including Tuesday night's home win against Golden State. But Cleveland coach Mike Brown said after the workout that James has received clearance from the team's medical staff.
> 
> ''Based on what the doctors say, he can play,'' Brown said. ``If he reaggravates it or something like that, we'll sit him down for a while. But he feels he's ready and our doctors feel he's ready. So we're going to give him an opportunity.''


----------



## remy23

^ Great news on LeBron. I was afraid he was going to shut it down longer. But if he's back, well, I hope he isn't a step slow, a little off with his timing and at risk of reinjuring himself.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If Miami is actually gonna guard Lebron with Kapono....post up all night long please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie strokes 3 straight FT's


----------



## Brandname

Gibson with 6 of our first 7 points!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Boobie has a sick stroke


----------



## Brandname

Gibson our 2nd best player?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs a little hesitant with their offense for some reason


----------



## Brandname

Wow, Wade does get calls pretty easily.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Hughes playing all up on Wade, back off give him the jumper


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

....if only Drew Gooden could finish


----------



## Pioneer10

Why not iso Gibson? Miami has no one with his speed out there


----------



## Brandname

Holy **** Gibson. He's such a good shooter. He's got 9 already!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm serious no way Payton or Kapono can stick with him off the dribble


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Boobie's jumper and confidence/swagger is just what we need at the point.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man..what else can you say about Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We might run off some pts on teams once they realize they can't double on Lebron like the old days..


----------



## Brandname

Why don't we post Lebron and have Gibson camping at the 3 point line in Lebron's vision? Lebron's got a huge mismatch and Gibson is deadly outside.


----------



## futuristxen

Boobie is going to score a lot of points until teams adjust to him being in the lineup. And then once they do...everyone else on the team is going to have more room to work.

It's so nice having five guys on the floor who can hit a shot if left wide open.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron still pounding the ball a bit but he is looking for his teammates quite a bit..very nice start


----------



## Pioneer10

We have mismatches all over the court. No way Kapono can stay with Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes gets no calls


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes has no lift at all


----------



## Brandname

Haha, Hughes is such a poor finisher.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron not playing smart. Post up Kapono and attack the hoop, why fire up fadeaways


----------



## Brandname

ick, need more ball movement than that. We need to execute like we did when Lebron was out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

No reason to sub out Gibson when he had a hot hand like that


----------



## Pioneer10

Why did we take out Gibson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

DJ might want to take notes from Gibson on shot selection with 3pters


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Why did we take out Gibson?


Mike Brown is rigid with his Marshall/DJ subs. Can't have Boobie doing TOO well out there, might offend the vets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow/DJ backcourt..


----------



## futuristxen

According to Reggie we have no inside presence. And we also can't shoot from the outside. I wonder how we ever manage to score.


----------



## futuristxen

Pav shouldn't have given that up to Snow. He should have known clock, time, and who the **** he was passing to.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Seems like we reverted back to grind it out ball.

I don't like how MB is limiting Gibsons minutes so much. If he is performing and hitting his shots why are you benching him for some rigid sub pattern? Ride the hot hand.


----------



## Brandname

Ugh I wanted to shoot someone when I saw Snow check into the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

nice pass by Pavs and cut by Snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha still playing very well


----------



## Pioneer10

Go to pavs man


----------



## Pioneer10

Why aren't we setting up Pavs instead of going with the dumb z/snow pick and roll?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I like the energy this group is playing with. DJ missing but those should eventually drop...I hope


----------



## Brandname

I wish we would just stop playing the pick and roll. Especially with Lebron. It just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> I wish we would just stop playing the pick and roll. Especially with Lebron. It just doesn't work anymore.


Lebron LOVES the pick and roll. He calls for picks when he doesn't even need it.

He's matched up against Kapono calling for picks..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry hits, lead stretching to 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron LOVES the pick and roll. He calls for picks when he doesn't even need it.
> 
> He's matched up against Kapono calling for picks..


That's very annoying


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That dribble move by Wade is a carry


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron LOVES the pick and roll. He calls for picks when he doesn't even need it.
> 
> He's matched up against Kapono calling for picks..


Well he needs to work on running the offense without it. It never works anymore.

And wow did he have his head turned there or what.


----------



## Pioneer10

We should be up more: Miami looks terrible


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> We should be up more: Miami looks terrible


We don't look good either.


----------



## Pioneer10

Like taht move by Lebron drive and dish for the easy jumper


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Miami does look terrible


----------



## Husstla

The ugliest hairstyle I have seen in basketball


----------



## Pioneer10

LOL that was funny Payton was on Lebron's back and he was literally carried by Lebron to the basket on that play


----------



## Pioneer10

God damn FT's get a freakin FT coach already


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade parading to the FT line, maybe time to send a double


----------



## Pioneer10

Wasn't Gooden there already?


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie making a name for himself!!!


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Wasn't Gooden there already?


I believe he was in the circle.

Gibson is just unbelievable. A shooting machine.


----------



## Pioneer10

These are some bull**** calls now with Wade. Gooden was set and outside the circle and Pollard barely touched him there


----------



## Brandname

Lebron isn't really playing well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade more FTs. Just back off the dude, literally i'd give him 4-5 feet of space


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron missing some easy shots now


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> These are some bull**** calls now with Wade. Gooden was set and outside the circle and Pollard barely touched him there


I agree that Wade does get a lot of calls, but the call on Gooden was good. I just rewatched it, his heel was on the line.


----------



## Pioneer10

We're playing like crap: too many easy buckets.


----------



## Brandname

Well at least Mike Brown finally takes a good situational timeout.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Yeah, Bron is playing pretty so far. Hopefully he'll pick it up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is struggling to score but he is leading the team in rebs and assists so far, he contributes in other areas when his shot is struggling.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow great out of bounds play by Brown...


----------



## Pioneer10

Some nice plays finally.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow great out of bounds play by Brown...


First fo the year?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice aggressive drive by LBJ, he is starting to pick it up


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron missing shots but he's creating a lot of oppurtunitis now. The toe is affecting him though: he'd normally finish that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Miami with some smart sets. Shaq down low with Kapono or Posey spacing the floor, and Wade cutting to the hoop. 

I'd try Shaq 1 on 1 for awhile without a double


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

At least Bron is being aggressive, they'll start dropping sooner or later.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade unbelievable at drawing fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs really didn't even play well, Lebron barely scored and we're still up 3. 

Could be alot worse.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs really didn't even play well, Lebron barely scored and we're still up 3.
> 
> Could be alot worse.


Still feel dissappointed. Miami looks terrible and we can't seem to take advantage


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron LOVES the pick and roll. He calls for picks when he doesn't even need it.
> 
> He's matched up against Kapono calling for picks..



It's the only way to get his teammates to stop watching him and move.


----------



## Brandname

Charles has one thing he ever says about the Cavs. He was right in the past, but now he's like "I like Gibson, but until they get an outside shooting pg..."

It's like Charles had his script about the Cavs all ready before tonight, and he doesn't know how to improvise now that Gibson is knocking everything down from outside. He sounded dumbfounded. Like his teleprompter just went out and he went back to saying the same thing he always says. It was kinda funny because you could tell he wasn't quite sure what to say. 

Granted, Boobie's point guard skills need to be used more. But he's shown that he can effectively play the role of the point guard. For some reason, whenever Lebron is in the game, he always has to get the ball out at the perimeter. Which just kills our offense. I don't know why we don't just run the plays through Gibson. Lebron isn't being utilized right at all just getting the ball on the perimeter every time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Frickin Boobie is amazing. Ridiculous


----------



## Brandname

Haha, Damon Jones isn't even the best shooter on his own team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Beautiful floater there by Lebron, he looks much sharper


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebrons FT form looks worse, unbelievably


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin Ft's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

STUPID OFFENSE. why stop posting LBJ


----------



## Brandname

You knew Larry was going to take a 3 pointer there. Sigh.


----------



## Pioneer10

too many 3's


----------



## Brandname

Stupid, stupid shot by Larry. Someone smack some sense into him. He's lucky he hit it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes made that but it was another horrible shot. How is it that a rookie on our team has the best shot selection???


----------



## Pioneer10

I feel like we're going to give this game away.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why don't we go with Sasha/Gibson/ and Lebron?


----------



## Brandname

umm... Larry's in foul trouble. Sub Sasha in for him. Yeah...foul trouble... that's it...


----------



## Brandname

Our offense looks so bad when Lebron holds it like that. Goddamnit. Why leave Kapono?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why the hell are you doubling? Make Shaq score. 

We are just playing stupid


----------



## Pioneer10

Just don't like the feel of this game. Miami within 5. We need to try to run and get some easy baskets


----------



## Brandname

Z guards Shaq one on one as well as anyone in the league. Our gameplan makes no sense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This team is just too frustrating to watch.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Our offense looks so bad when Lebron holds it like that. Goddamnit. Why leave Kapono?!


We should run some iso's or pick and rolls with Gibson. They're running Payton against him and there is no way Payton can stay with Gibson. I'd be all over this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Just don't like the feel of this game. Miami within 5. We need to try to run and get some easy baskets


This game should be over. We are just going through the motions and once we build a decent lead, start firing up stupid shots or Lebron just stands there with the ball for 20 secs.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This game should be over. We are just going through the motions and once we build a decent lead, start firing up stupid shots or Lebron just stands there with the ball for 20 secs.


We actually have a mismatch elsewhere: defenses have a real hard time when you throw multiple looks at them - messes up rotation. With Gibson in there we have other people defenses have to worry about


----------



## Brandname

We come out with our patented 3 out of a timeout. 

Wow, bail out call on Gibson there. Either that, or it was a good call just way too late.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gibson continues a near flawless performance


----------



## Brandname

How the hell did we get this kid in the second round? (I know the answer, but it's still incredible)


----------



## Brandname

Gibson finally does something wrong. Misses a foul shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade more FT's. He's just too quick off the dribble


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit: that was good D for 20+ seconds


----------



## Brandname

Nice attack by Gibson. Just blew by Wade, even if he got blocked.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Is this the same Kapono we cut?


----------



## Pioneer10

This game slowly but surely getting away from us again


----------



## Brandname

This game does have a terrible feel to it. 

Lebron should learn from Wade and attack.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron should be benched when he fires dumb shots like that


----------



## Pioneer10

too many 3's again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Ferry looking for some pts. Nice


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes is playing well on D at least.


----------



## Brandname

We still don't know how to run an offense through Lebron. He just gets the ball in iso all the time.

AV with a nice drive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Beautiful drive by Andy


----------



## Brandname

I hate the high pick and roll. Hughes blows.


----------



## Pioneer10

Who the **** is guarding Kapono?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes braindead on the fastbreak as usual


----------



## Brandname

Good, Sasha back in the game. He's better than Larry.


----------



## Pioneer10

Go with freakin Sasha goddammit now Snow


----------



## Brandname

Marshall shot that with confidence. It looked good as soon as it left his hand.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Who the **** is guarding Kapono?


It's ****ing ridiculous. That's ALL he does and he's still wide open all the damn time


----------



## Pioneer10

that's better with Sasha instead of Wesley at least


----------



## Brandname

Was Snow going to take that shot himself?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yeah i'm liking the Sasha PT

I don't know WTF he was thinking on that play


----------



## Pioneer10

Thanks Zo!


----------



## Brandname

Damn, Sasha should have taken that one. Oh well, I'll live with a few mistakes from him. He's played well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We're still gonna lose if Lebron doesn't start playing smarter on offense. His passing and rebounding is great but he is way out of synch with his shot selection.

Just attack the hoop or focus on runners and post ups and we should be fine.


----------



## futuristxen

Note to self: Do not have Sasha in in the final ten seconds of quarters, halves, or games.


----------



## Brandname

We all know Wade is going to bring it in the 4th. Will Lebron match him in intensity and decision making? That's what he'll need to do to avoid losing. They'll try to get into the bonus early. 

We'll need all our best players on the court for this. And Lebron has to play smarter.


----------



## Brandname

I am NOT liking seeing Snow start the 4th quarter.

Nice shot by Damon.


----------



## Pioneer10

thank you Walker


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Walker

DJ finally hits


----------



## Brandname

I LOVE how Sasha finishes strong.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha has some talent!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Why didnt anyone tell Yell that Posey was there: bac commuinication

PAVS!


----------



## Pioneer10

Pavs has ridiculous hops. He needs to play with Lebron more so we can get some finishing around teh King


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is useless. He can't drive worth crap. Can't shoot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Danger time. Wade and Shaq back in - might be time to bring in subs


----------



## Brandname

SASHA!!!! He needs more PT!


----------



## Pioneer10

PAVS again. Really like this kid


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

YES! Pavs is the man. Ferry ain't trading him anywhere :clap:


----------



## Brandname

Need more Gibson, Lebron, and Pavs.


----------



## Brandname

Weak weak call on AV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha drew some contact there...not getting respect from the refs yet


----------



## Pioneer10

No foul for sasha?


----------



## Pioneer10

If that was Wade and not Sasha automatic free throw call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Is there a legit reason Snow has to get minutes over Gibson? He could lead this group and create offense off the dribble..


----------



## Brandname

I really really hope that we don't trade Sasha. We need more players like him.


----------



## Brandname

Yeah where is Gibson? I expect to see him when we get back.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Is there a legit reason Snow has to get minutes over Gibson? He could lead this group and create offense off the dribble..


Mike Brown feels vets should have there heads kept up: i.e. Wesley being given time when he wasn't "focused"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow they actually called that palm on Wade


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I hate Snow

Wow, he actually made a shot


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is so useless.


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Is there a legit reason Snow has to get minutes over Gibson? He could lead this group and create offense off the dribble..


No


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What is Brown doing with this lineup??


----------



## Pioneer10

This lineup is scary: Pollard and Snow together? This ain't going to work


----------



## Brandname

Also, why isn't Z in? He's not playing with fouls, and he defends Shaq well. Mike Brown being brain dead. What a terrible lineup. 

Larry holds the ball the whole time and fires up a contested jumper. Ugh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Where is Gibson or Lebron??


----------



## Brandname

Someone punch Mike Brown in the face.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is the ****ing most stupid lineup


----------



## Brandname

If we lose this game because of this stretch, I'm going to be pissed.

Wow, Wade gets to the line whenever he wants.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade might get 20 pts from the FT line


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that a foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I guess Gibson gets benched for making all of his shots


----------



## Brandname

Don't give Lebron the ball out there. Son of a *****.


----------



## Brandname

Well, like I said, Wade is making his run. Can Lebron respond?

Probably not, he's probably tired from partying last night. And I completely understand, that would make me pretty tired too.


----------



## Pioneer10

Mike Brown gave all out momentum away with that butt scratchin lineup of his


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs will lose. They aren't playing with any aggression. 

Bring back Gibson please, preferably for Hughes


----------



## Pioneer10

Go with Sasha, Gibson, and Lebron. Just don't trust Hughes out there


----------



## Brandname

Where the hell is the leadership on this team?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron better get this next play on the move and attack the hoop. AND MAKE A FT, I think that's why he's afraid to attack the basket


----------



## Pioneer10

Where the hell is Gibson?


----------



## Brandname

I don't even know what to say here. We just look like **** everywhere.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lucky play by Drew. 

The way Miami is doubling Lebron someone has to be wide open


----------



## Pioneer10

Shoo, Gooden bails us out


----------



## Brandname

I love how we miss free throws all the time. It's really neat.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why do we NOT have a FT coach?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That shouldn't be continuation


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs collapsing late.

Will JAMES STEP UP?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

NICE BY JAMES :clap:


----------



## Brandname

Christ this team's offense is stagnant. Is it Lebron? I just don't know. He's not the only problem, but he's not helping ball movement at all.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a terrible offensive play and we just got bailed out again luckily. Good job though attacking


----------



## Brandname

Wow he hit a FT.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wade is killing us


----------



## Brandname

Gibson!!! ICE!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Gibson ain't afraid to shoot: love it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie with ice veins!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron getting doubled at the 3 point line: don't understand how someone can't be wide open


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron getting doubled at the 3 point line: don't understand how someone can't be wide open


They all just stand around. No one cuts or moves to get open


----------



## Brandname

It's hard when they give Wade calls like that. What do you do?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Impossible to play the Heat when Wade gets FTs on every drive.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a foul?


----------



## Pioneer10

That's a bull**** call: Wade jumped into AV


----------



## Brandname

If it comes down to Lebron vs. Dwyane at the line, we lose.


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh no FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need these FT's


----------



## Brandname

Goddamnit Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to go back to his old form


----------



## Pioneer10

One missed


----------



## Pioneer10

both freakin FT's


----------



## Brandname

Unacceptable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade destroying us. More FT's.


----------



## Pioneer10

Ballgame on that Wade drive?


----------



## Brandname

Wade has completely outplayed Lebron tonight. It's his ability to take over the game better than Lebron that's going to win this for them tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Get the ball out of his hands Brown: Miami is doubling Lebron at 3 point line. We should be doing the same thing to Wade


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Ballgame on that Wade drive?


Big contrast in Wade and James late in this game. Yeah Wade gets bogus calls...but he is a closer.


----------



## futuristxen

Bleh. Does Lebron even care that he's not the same player he was last year? Or even the year before? God he's been awful this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Get the ball out of his hands Brown: Miami is doubling Lebron at 3 point line. We should be doing the same thing to Wade


Lebron is an idiot though for calling for pick and rolls. 

Wade is going iso


----------



## Brandname

What a flop there by Posey. Good call. What an absolutely terrible to take by Rothstein.


----------



## futuristxen

god we're going to miss all 3 free throws.


----------



## Brandname

I'm betting Lebron misses at least one.


----------



## Pioneer10

that's a flop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bend Your Knees


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing FT's pathetic


----------



## Brandname

ugh... huge choke right here. He missed 3 of his last 4 free throws.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to get his head up! Your the damn team leader!

So what you miss a FT. You might need to make some the next time down. 

And he is all upper body on his FT's, do we not have a shooting coach???


----------



## futuristxen

well...at least he made one of them...geez. Did you just see that stat? Lebron is getting to Shaq-like proportions in terms of free throw misses.


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> ugh... huge choke right here. He missed 3 of his last 4 free throws.


It's not a choke when you just plain can't hit those shots under any circumstances. He sucks as a free throw shooter.


----------



## Pioneer10

How do you not get the rebound there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can't get a rebound. Same as Detroit series


----------



## Brandname

We need leadership on this team. We need someone to actually act like they care about this game.
What was Lebron doing there?


----------



## Pioneer10

Is it a flagrant? Great Lebron officially cost us this game at both ends


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Game over. 2 FT's for Wade and the ball


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

LeBron has dissapointed once again. Hopefully we can still pull it out but its looking unlikely.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> It's not a choke when you just plain can't hit those shots under any circumstances. He sucks as a free throw shooter.


Yeah, but he's not a 25% shooter. We need to hit these ones to win the game, and he just isn't delivering.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Really we should have doubled Wade alot sooner than let him carve us up for the whole qtr


----------



## Pioneer10

This game is squarely on Lebron


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Pioneer10 said:


> This game is squarely on Lebron


without a doubt. Its all on his shoulders.


----------



## TGC

This is why barkley says Clevland is not a good team...they can't execute real well offensively, and the free throws....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Game still not over if we can get a quick hoop and foul.

Knowing our team Lebron will probably jack up a wild 3


----------



## SoCalfan21

Its amazing how many calls mr. wade gets


----------



## Pioneer10

This team still doesn't fit well. Hughes has dissappeared. You really have to consider going with Gibson/Sasha/Lebron lineup in the future


----------



## futuristxen

How far does Lebron have to fall this season before he turns it around? What is rock bottom here? He's basically just embarassed himself in every aspect of the game on national TV, and not even the first time this season. It's too bad he doesn't have anyone who can get in his ear and wake him up. He's basically pissig this season away, when it could have been a run at a championship.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why do you shoot that wild shot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

With no pressure Lebron buries a deep 3. 

Still have a shot since we can advance the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade 22/23 from the line


----------



## Pioneer10

Give to Boobie I say!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Run this play for Gibson or Jones, right? I mean, that's too obvious right?


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> How far does Lebron have to fall this season before he turns it around? What is rock bottom here? He's basically just embarassed himself in every aspect of the game on national TV, and not even the first time this season. It's too bad he doesn't have anyone who can get in his ear and wake him up. He's basically pissig this season away, when it could have been a run at a championship.


Well he doesn't have anyone to answer to.

The organization is scared ****less of confronting him about anything. So is the coach. He's regressing in the areas of the game like FTs that require time and practice. Reading that he was out partying last night and such (and a lot of the year) just makes me wonder if he's really focused on basketball as his first priority anymore. Not only that, but the marketing/business aspect has gotten out of control.

Gibson should be in the game here.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> How far does Lebron have to fall this season before he turns it around? What is rock bottom here? He's basically just embarassed himself in every aspect of the game on national TV, and not even the first time this season. It's too bad he doesn't have anyone who can get in his ear and wake him up. He's basically pissig this season away, when it could have been a run at a championship.


The FT's are the most frustrating part: he's going to become scared to drive because of his inconsistency at the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown doesn't put Gibson in!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

No Gibson? Wtf?


----------



## futuristxen

Gibson isn't on the floor!?


----------



## Pioneer10

Omg mike brown proves to be an idiot once again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Unbelievable loss on so many levels. Not even worth getting into. 

Wade 25 FT's = Ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron isn't concerned that he was just upstaged by the guy he was supposed to be better than out of the draft. I know we're going to hear about them joking around in the locker room again after this. 

I really think I care more about these games than the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10

This team has so many holes from it's star to it's coach that I'm surprised they did well last year.

Lebron has just regressed.

Mike Brown plays some of the dumbest lineups this side of Ted Stepien

Frustrating


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Man, Lebron....WTF, and he wonders why people always call him out. B/c all they watch is the games on national TV, and if you keep losing and having poor performances they're gonna keep talking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron's FT form is getting WORSE. It's all upper body, doesn't bend his knees at all. 

It's changed his game because he isn't going to the hoop with the same aggression late in games now


----------



## Pioneer10

I mean if the Cavs won't get you a FT coach wouldnt you hire one yourself?


----------



## Brandname

Why do we think we're in a good position in the East? We're like the only team that's been healthy all year. 

They just don't care that much this year. It's pretty evident from their body language on and off the court.


----------



## Spudd

2 things on this game.
Free throw shooting cost us this game plain & simple. Lebron hits his free throws & we probably win.

I also must say that if refs treat dwayne wade like this, then instead of double teaming him, you might as well not defend him once you are over the team foul limit because its a guaranteed 2 free throws.
Never in any game of basketball have i seen a player get that many calls driving to the basket. Whats even more frustrating is that on most of his wild shots, he is the one who initiates contact but every referee is too scared to call him for an offensive foul. I give credit to wade because he drives that hard to the basket, but i think the refs have to allow alot more contact with him because he drives so hard & is so strong, defenders should atleast be able to challenge his shot.


----------



## futuristxen

Just from a purely business aspect, Lebron shouldn't be letting this happen. It's bad business to show up against a rival this poorly.

Maybe Jay-Z will get in his ear. Like Jay-Z would show up on national TV to battle Nas, and bring weakass **** like that. Grab the mic and handle your business. Lebron has no fire this year. And suprise suprise, neither does the team. He needs to accept the fact that he is the leader of the team, and bring the brimstone every night, and just lay down the law on the rest of the league. SO what if they are doubling him on the perimeter off the pick and roll? Lebron is big enough to split the double and go anyways. He needs to attack the double team, not react to it.

Incidentally, I heard on the Warriors telecast that they were talking that Mike Brown teaches the team to react. Which...I mean...stunned me. We should be attacking teams, not reacting to them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> I mean if the Cavs won't get you a FT coach wouldnt you hire one yourself?


Lebron is embarrassing himself out there on the FT line. 

His whole jumpshot mechanics need *major *work. Have some pride Lebron, christ.


----------



## Brandname

There's so much blame to go around tonight, I wouldn't know where to begin.

Gibson is the only player who played well (surprise, surprise)


----------



## myst

Spudd said:


> 2 things on this game.
> Free throw shooting cost us this game plain & simple. Lebron hits his free throws & we probably win.
> 
> I also must say that if refs treat dwayne wade like this, then instead of double teaming him, you might as well not defend him once you are over the team foul limit because its a guaranteed 2 free throws.
> Never in any game of basketball have i seen a player get that many calls driving to the basket. Whats even more frustrating is that on most of his wild shots, he is the one who initiates contact but every referee is too scared to call him for an offensive foul. I give credit to wade because he drives that hard to the basket, but i think the refs have to allow alot more contact with him because he drives so hard & is so strong, defenders should atleast be able to challenge his shot.


They are not too scared to call an offensive foul. It is just that...well...they know the rules, and you don't. It is an offensive foul if Wade pushes off (what Lebron did to Posey, but it wasn't called), or if the defender goes straight up (something Varejo still needs to learn) or if the defender beats Wade to a spot on the floor (no Cav has figured that out yet.) Wade deserved every one of those free throws.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Brandname said:


> There's so much blame to go around tonight, I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Gibson is the only player who played well (surprise, surprise)


It starts and ends with LeBron....With help from Larry and of course Mike Brown. And when we needed to the most, we couldn't stop or at least contain Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That is amazing though. Wade scored 41 pts and only made 9 shots, with no 3's.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That is amazing though. Wade scored 41 pts and only made 9 shots, with no 3's.


I know how Dallas feels. I fully admit we should have done more of a hard double at the 3 point line but he literally creates the contact by jumping into the defender but he's so quick the refs are scared to give a no call or offensive foul. Wade jumps into AV: foul. Jumps into Pollard: foul


----------



## Brandname

myst said:


> They are not too scared to call an offensive foul. It is just that...well...they know the rules, and you don't. It is an offensive foul if Wade pushes off (what Lebron did to Posey, but it wasn't called), or if the defender goes straight up (something Varejo still needs to learn) or if the defender beats Wade to a spot on the floor (no Cav has figured that out yet.) Wade deserved every one of those free throws.


But do you *really *think a player should be able to throw his body into the defender when they're moving parallel to each other and get a foul call for it?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That is amazing though. Wade scored 41 pts and only made 9 shots, with no 3's.


yeah not even kobe gets that many calls anymore...trust me i know how you feel


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow anyone listening to the post game radio show? Mike Brown calling out the refs...he will get fined for sure but it's nice to see the fire from him.


----------



## reHEATed

Brandname said:


> But do you *really *think a player should be able to throw his body into the defender when they're moving parallel to each other and get a foul call for it?


according to current NBA rules, thats how it is.... a player jumps into a moving defender, and a lot of times its a foul.....

anyway, Cavs got some calls at the end...just didnt make the ft's


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow anyone listening to the post game radio show? Mike Brown calling out the refs...he will get fined for sure but it's nice to see the fire from him.


Well I appreciate his fire, but he better call out his own damn team first. He needs to get in their face.

I thought there were some bad calls tonight and some other questionable calls. But the refs didn't cost us this game. Lebron was outplayed by Wade in the 4th, and he didn't hit his free throws. Wade did. If Lebron hits his free throws, the game completely changes. 

The officiating is sometimes bad when Dwyane plays because he puts so much pressure on them. I can't blame him, he's the best in the league at it. But it's his aggressiveness that won the game for the Heat tonight. He stepped up when it mattered, and I gotta give him props for it.


----------



## Brandname

wadeshaqeddie said:


> according to current NBA rules, thats how it is.... a player jumps into a moving defender, and a lot of times its a foul.....
> 
> anyway, Cavs got some calls at the end...just didnt make the ft's


It's just situations like the foul against Varejao that I think should have been a no-call. 

But no excuses. Dwyane won this game. The refs didn't take anything away from us. Lebron couldn't hit a free throw when it mattered and Dwyane did. That was the difference in the game right there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron accepted full responsibility for the loss. Which is positive.


----------



## reHEATed

Brandname said:


> It's just situations like the foul against Varejao that I think should have been a no-call.
> 
> But no excuses. Dwyane won this game. The refs didn't take anything away from us. Lebron couldn't hit a free throw when it mattered and Dwyane did. That was the difference in the game right there.


I agree with the first statement.... but Wade also isn't the only star to take advantage of the guard oriented rules. 

anyway, these two teams will be seeing a lot of each other coming up. Gonna be fun, and hopefully those games are better played than this one


----------



## Brandname

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I agree with the first statement.... *but Wade also isn't the only star to take advantage of the guard oriented rules. *
> 
> anyway, these two teams will be seeing a lot of each other coming up. Gonna be fun, and hopefully those games are better played than this one


Nope, but he's better than any other player in the league at it. Props.


----------



## -33-

Can you guys seriously complain that Wade gets calls for throwing his body into defenders when LeBron does the EXACT same thing - lowers his shoulder, plows through the lane, and goes up through his man - to get to the line?

The difference is that Wade doesn't settle for awful shots - he attacks and puts the pressure on his defender to stop him. LeBron settles way too much for contested jumpers, and thats why he doesnt get to the line at the same frequency as Wade. 

Hell, that's actually probably a good thing b/c LeBron isn't hitting FTs anyways.


----------



## Brandname

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can you guys seriously complain that Wade gets calls for throwing his body into defenders when LeBron does the EXACT same thing - lowers his shoulder, plows through the lane, and goes up through his man - to get to the line?
> 
> The difference is that Wade doesn't settle for awful shots - he attacks and puts the pressure on his defender to stop him. LeBron settles way too much for contested jumpers, and thats why he doesnt get to the line at the same frequency as Wade.
> 
> Hell, that's actually probably a good thing b/c LeBron isn't hitting FTs anyways.


I agree with everything you said.

I complain about it because Lebron shouldn't go to the line in those situations, either. The foul against Posey was a bad call. Frankly, I think Lebron extended his arm but didn't really give that much of a shove. Posey definitely did a little acting on it. I thought it should have been a no call.

I'm not complaining about these things necessarily because they don't benefit my team. I know Lebron sometimes gets the benefit of the doubt (not as much this year, for some reason. Probably because he hasn't been aggressive). 

I complain because I think they're just bad calls. The foul on Varejao, the foul on Posey against Lebron, these are calls that just don't need to be made. If the offensive player initiates all the contact to try to get a foul call, I don't think the refs should always feel the need to blow the whistle, even if the offensive player throws up a wild shot to try to draw the call.

And it would help if Lebron, Wade, Kobe, AI, Duncan, and all the other superstars would quit *****ing every time they don't get a call. 

When I complain, I'm not knocking Wade at all. Out of the entire league, he's got the mental aspect of the new Stern rules down better than any of the players. And that's a very good thing. He knows how to get it done.

If it's specifically initiated by the player by throwing his body into the defender, I think it should be a no call. That goes for Lebron just as much as it does Wade.


----------



## Pioneer10

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can you guys seriously complain that Wade gets calls for throwing his body into defenders when LeBron does the EXACT same thing - lowers his shoulder, plows through the lane, and goes up through his man - to get to the line?
> 
> The difference is that Wade doesn't settle for awful shots - he attacks and puts the pressure on his defender to stop him. LeBron settles way too much for contested jumpers, and thats why he doesnt get to the line at the same frequency as Wade.
> 
> Hell, that's actually probably a good thing b/c LeBron isn't hitting FTs anyways.


I don't think Lebron gets nearly as many calls as Wade particulary this year. Wade is much better at initiating contact and then not so much exagerrating it but when he does get contact you definitely now it happened. James on the other hand doesn't do nearly as good of job of the same.

And yes I do agree that James is settling too much but that is directly related to his lack of confidence at the FT line.


----------



## -33-

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't think Lebron gets nearly as many calls as Wade particulary this year. Wade is much better at initiating contact and then not so much exagerrating it but *when he does get contact you definitely now it happened.* James on the other hand doesn't do nearly as good of job of the same.
> 
> And yes I do agree that James is settling too much but that is directly related to his lack of confidence at the FT line.


By no means is Wade a "small" guy, but James is a bit bigger and can absorb alot more contact. That has a lot to do with it.


----------

